# Can anyone recommend good sites to buy a Britax on sale?



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

I have been convinced not to buy a used Britax and saw another thread that said there are good sales now since new models are getting ready to be introduced. Can someone tell me where I should be looking?

I am looking for a convertible for our 16 month old who already weighs almost 30 pounds. He needs to be RF until age two. We want something that goes up to 60 or 65 pounds (FF of course  because I sure don't want to spend this kind of money again.

TIA.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Two is a bare minimum for rear facing, so you may want to look for something that lasts you longer than any Britax seat. However, yes, it is true that you should not buy a used car seat. Britax is no safer than other brands...it's just a brand name 

Keep in mind that upper most weight limit is not realistic on most seats. Most harnessed seats that say 65 lbs on them will be outgrown well before that by height.

Also keep in mind that once your child outgrows this seat, probably between ages 5-6, he or she will need a booster that will need to last another 4-6 years, so eventually you will be spending money again!


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

We have three Britax Roundabouts, one for each car. We bought off Amazon, I was happy with the price.


----------

